# Tip for securing an injured wing



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I did a search for this particular tip but was not able to locate one, so thought i might share this with anyone that has to deal with an injured wing. 

Save those old pantyhoses! Cut the length so that it reaches from the top of the shoulders to the base of the tail. Then cut the toe out but not too big. Slip the pantyhose over the bird and it will secure the wing, or wings securely to the birds body. The pantyhose eliminates the need for tape or other binding and allows easy breathability and comfort. Nothing is harder on the caretaker or the bird than using tape on feathers. I found this was the easiest way by far. 

Hopefully this will come in handy. I raise chickens in my garden and i made up an emergency kit for any unexpected events. I keep a nice sized syring for administering meds or fluids, bandages, pantyhoses, bluecoat for injuries and such. I also keep pedialyte on hand for any dehydration problems, also some baby food (primarily veggies). I highly recommend everyone to make themselves a first aid kit. 

ok, ...well i do hope this helped. Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hell there,

That is a great idea, if you have any pantyhose. I don't wear them, haven't worn them in years...and don't know anyone here in Florida that does at this time of year. LOL

We have a type of tape here, (used to tape around arm) after getting blood work done, that sticks like velcro! It is wonderful and very flexable, and comes in all kinds of bright fun colors. It comes in various widths and that may also be easy to strap around a hanging wing.

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rrune said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is an excellent suggestion.

I had someone bring me a pigeon with a broken wing a couple of days ago. She had taken the pigeon to the vet where the wing had been wrapped tightly in vetwrap. The poor pigeon was in distress, it could not stand at all.

I did consider leaving it until it reagained its balance, but eventually took pity on it and decided that I could achieve the same effects by cutting up a pop sock (like pantyhose but knee length) and as you said, it kept the wing in 
place gently but firmly. I left the healthy wing free.

In this particular case the pigeon got free (it was my first try and I probably cut it too short) so I used some micropore to keep the wing in place, but every female has a supply of pantyhose (or can get them at any time of day) whereas micropore is not as easily availablbe, so I would definitely recommend the pantyhose to new rescuers.

Cynthia


----------

